# Questions about going to France



## clf86ha (Oct 17, 2012)

My dream of owning a motorhome is now a reality, so now my dream of taking it to France starts, I'm hoping to get there the last 2 weeks in September (2 adults + 2 dogs), and as I've never driven to France before, I have a few questions:

1) Do I need ADAC breakdown cover, OR is my Comfort Insurance version/cover enough?
2) Do I book the eurotunnel now for september or the week before I want to go?
3) I understand the pet passport scheme requirements, but do I book a French vet in advance or just turn up on the day (knowing I'd never get a walk in appointment at my vets here in the UK)?
4) ehic only or is additional travel insurance required?
5) what's the best French road atlas to purchase?
6) euro coins for tolls/aires etc, where do you get them from (currency places here just seem to offer notes)?
7) Where's usually the best area for weather: last 2 weeks of September?, we like water/riversides/canals/greenery, smaller places (not Cities). I have the latest edition of the Aires book, so any hidden gems you'd like to share, feel free  


Any other advice/wisdom is greatly received 

Thank you in advance
Coral


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Coral, I cant answer all of your questions but I can offer the following.

Book the tunnel as far ahead as possible (now if you can) because the price will only go up.

The AA do a good France atlas - mine is 4.5 miles to an inch or 1:280,000 which is a good and big scale. Michelin are also good.

You dont need coins for the tolls as you can use notes/cards at the unmanned Peages and when manned its not an issue. Cant speak for the need for coins at Aires.

I would personally keep off the toll roads altogether. You will see much more of the real France this way.

As to the weather, well who knows? We tend to look at the forecast at the very last minute (ie on the Ferry) and decide where to go at that point. Further south away from the UK often works but not always. As a rule of thumb we generally keep going south until we have crossed the Loire. 

Caulkhead


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Comfort breakdown is fine, we've used it twice in France and Spain. Book the Eurotunnel early as you can. To get Euro coins, buy stuff in a shop and pay with a note ! Some aires need jetons, but don't worry too much at the moment. Michelin A3 atlas the best and further South gets warmer, we tend to notice a change after the Loire valley. I got treated in a French hospital with my NHS card, (very good too) and a small bill of 20E arrived a month later which we paid online.
TBH just get over there and have fun. You've got the aires book, people are always ready to help from whatever country.


----------



## dogandy (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi. I can't answer all of them either, but what I would recommend is buying an ACSI book. It's well worth the money, and you get great discounts in low season. As an example, we are currently on a lovely little site on the banks of the Dordogne, near to Domme. It is costing us 12 Euro per night including electric and WiFi. Not sure about the weather here at the end of Sept, but it's a beautiful area, loads of little towns and villages, and very motorhome friendly.
We too try to keep off the toll roads whenever possible. They are boreing and very expensive.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi coral, been a few times now, just got back from Bayeux after ten lovely days.i booked the vet in st Omer he is very good and there is a brand new aire cross the road so you can park, they speak very good english, Clinique veterinaire, du haut pont, 5 rue de belfort,
62500 St Omer. 8.30 till 7pm. Tel 0321888754
For booking euro tunnel ring 01303 282061 then you will not have premium rate. For cheap call in France and phone home use toggle sim have look at web site.hope this helps, have a brill time you will love it.
Eddie.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Why tunnel ? . . . Dover/Calais ferry is cheap & cheerful !


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Atlas = Tom Tom
Insurance = check policy, you may be covered or have to pay extra.
ehic = is limited in its value but do have it. Not always acceptable
Tolls - pay with cash or an N & P Debit card if you have an account with them for £5000 plus
Where? = West coast, Edge of Spain, South coast. Check out the weather on French weather.

Alan


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

vic,

tunnel is 40min and really easy. I do and definitely would with 2 x dogs.


----------



## clf86ha (Oct 17, 2012)

DogAndy, I've just bought the ACSI book and thought we'd mix Aire and Acsi sites - travel and relax sort of thing, thank you

VicDicDoc, The ferry would be a great start to our holidays for us personally, but we just simply cannot bear to leave the dogs unattended on a ferry car deck, so tunnel it is!

Thank you everyone for your input 
:thumbright:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

For the first time with a dog book the Tunnel for a more stress free crossing and book as early as possible.

For recommended Vets have a look at my Google map - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM

To view the Eurotunnel journey out and return in a MH and a visit to the Pet Passport office in Coquelles, and much more, have a look through my videos at - 
www.youtube.com/user/KeithChesterfield
:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> 6) euro coins for tolls/aires etc, where do you get them from (currency places here just seem to offer notes)?


use a credit card for tolls - it's much easier than faffing with cash. I get very frustrated sitting behind people at tolls trying to load coins into a slot and holding matters up.

ticket in/credit card in/credit card out - off you go - much simpler


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I am with you on that one. I never quite understand why, in a busy period when there are queues etc there is always someone facing about with bits of change. They have to get out of their car to feed and retrieve them ..then they insist on getting a receipt...
By that stage OH has blown a gasket and probably tried to physically nudge them through the barrier !!

Please use a credit card


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

even bloody worse when they drop the coins and have to go scrabbling under the vehicle to collect them..... :evil: and by that time it's too late to reverse and use another booth as you have a queue behind you. :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

..... and it doesn't even require one to enter that (forgotten) PIN!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> fatbuddha said:- even bloody worse when they drop the coins and have to go scrabbling under the vehicle to collect them..... :evil: and by that time it's too late to reverse and use another booth as you have a queue behind you. :roll:


We have the perfect solution to that problem Fatty . . . we almost never use toll roads! :lol: :lol:

OK. Getting me coat! :roll:

Dave

P.S. But seriously though - it is becoming increasingly difficult to avoid them in France, especially if you want to get a move on. It rarely bothers us because we much prefer to take our time and make the journey part of the holiday, but it must be very frustrating for those still in the day job, who have limited holiday time to make the most of.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If we have to pay for the tolls (we have an ALIS tag) then a credit card inserted is deducted without even entering the pin number......

It does cost a little extra, but avoids scrabbling under the vehicle for those 10c coins..... which we call "shrapnel"......

The tag system is brilliant and saves time and money for us....

I reckon it saves about 30 minutes on a 5 hour journey using autoroutes and a RHD vehicle by myself........

and it can be great fun watching the annoyed faces in the rhd motorhome as we go to the tag lane and sail through, many others are convinced we will be reversing very soon as we MUST be in the wrong lane "bl&&dy foreigners" yo can hear them mutter "they'll regret jumping the queue" 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> The tag system is brilliant and saves time and money for us....


fine if you live in France, but for us in the UK then the additional costs to set it up versus the limited per annum usage, then it's not worth it - stick with CCs instead. if I could get a tag without these additional costs I'd be signing up tomorrow!

and bizarrely, it seems to be a lot of French nationals who use cash at the tolls as well. I know that many Brits don't trust these "Jonny Foreigner card machines" thinking they are going to get ripped off (stupid people) but I don't understand why the French avoid them, when the use of plastic is so widespread otherwise.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> fatbuddha said:- I don't understand why the French avoid them, when the use of plastic is so widespread otherwise.


Strange lot, les grenuilles! :roll:

Having been behind a good few at the supermarket checkout I reckon they would pay their tolls by cheque if they could!

The best yet was a bloke who bought a small bunch of grapes - and held up the queue while he painstakingly paid for them by cheque. :roll:

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

My suggestion for the best French weather in late September is Provence. The warmth and sun tend to hang on longest there.

Mike


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

ah yes - the French cheque mafia. always holding up the bloody queues at supermarket tills. it all seems a little quaint now as most UK shops no longer accept them.

and frankly I can't remember the last time I wrote a cheque - not even sure I know where my chequebook is!!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you get Tesco points you can use them to book on the tunnel at a rate of £1 gives you £3 or £4 worth of tunnel fare. so the "cost" of the tunnel is more like that of the ferry.
Both can vary quite a lot and for no obvious reason.

As for jeton for aires we are all in the same boat each seems to have its own system. Some demand a credit card. This seems to be safe enough and you do not get any small transaction charge. (For example the aire at Lens next to the Louvre outpost. (see motorhome facts site guide)
You can also use a credit card on motorways.
Order your euro online it is usually a better rate than a shop. (even the PO) order for collection at a supermarket can be good but you need to go online to a best buy site.
A good credit card also gives a good rate (But many give a very poor rate) Nationwide select is one possibility I think that Halifax also do a good one.
As for cash again you either need a very good bank card or something like Caxton euro card. you then get a decent rate and only pay one conversion charge when you put money on the card.
When paying use a good CC first then cash. When getting money out of a machine a good cash card first. never a CC.
If using a bank cash card Get more cash from the machine than you would in UK. The French bank will make a fixed charge even if you have a no fees UK cash card. On Caxton it does not matter.
French cash machines are not quite like UK ones (they can also deal with savings accounts) and you may find difficulty. The big banks are usually OK.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

All this good advice about travelling in France, and you ALL have forgotten the most important of all!!!!

[size=18][B]DONT FORGET THE CORKSCREW[/B][/size]

That's it.................Have fun!!!!

Carl


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Why tunnel ? . . . Dover/Calais ferry is cheap & cheerful !


Doggies i think Vic

Make sure that your breakdown cover covers your vehicle for europe
Also make sure your insurance covers you for fully comp whilst in Europe - some dont..
yes you will need travel insurance and the eurpoean health card
Check the expriy dateb on your photo driving licence

With tunnel or ferries book as far ahead as possible. if you book online

With eurotunnel as opposed to going through say the caravan club and you suddenly have to change your dates they will do this (up to 24hrs before) and just move your dates to another date. Even if you dont know your new dates they will move them to a hypothetical date and then you can change them again when you know your proper dates.

Michellin do a good atlas for france

Think about gas abroad as its more difficult to get in the continent esp if its likely to be cold.

Keep as much change as you can esp 50cent and euro coins.

Sometimes you will go to an aire which has a water "bourne" that takes a jetton. these are usually available inthe local tacac but also the bloke that comes roud for your money in the evening will usually carry them


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

As a dog owner who visits France could I add my extra two-penneth to your trip overseas.

Always make sure when you park up for the night that you're within the dog's normal early morning walking distance from a Boulangerie or Patisserie.

This will ensure that the Dog walker (you/wife/partner/whatever) will return with a decent breakfast of baguette, croissants, pain au chocolat, et al after a brisk walk with, and for, the dog.

Take enough rope or extra leads to ensure the dog is tethered to the door when on sites to allow the dog to be outside during decent weather.

That will ensure they're not continually under your feet, and they will be able to get into shade under the van if very sunny, but not too long a lead as to be a nuisance to the MH parked alongside you.

Learn the speed limits allowed and stick to them, especially through towns and villages – Monsieur Plod, they are not all like Inspector Clouseau, is not very forgiving and fines are in cash.

Remember that it is the Law in France for everyone to have at least a three hour lunch and the sooner you get used to that situation the more enjoyable your holiday will become.

Relax once you're there and realise that the French actually like having Motorhomes in their country – unlike certain parts of the World nearer to home!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Quote: "*Remember that it is the Law in France for everyone to have at least a three hour lunch and the sooner you get used to that situation the more enjoyable your holiday will become"*

This causes me no end of annoyance. You have a bit of a lie in, a bit of breakfast before you move on and then think its nearly lunch three hour. By the time you have had a bit of a walk to wear it off, thought about topping up the water before moving on its beer or wine o clock so you dont get anywhere.

It took me a month last summer to get from Calais to Jura which is about 400 miles. :?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Lunch hour starts at 1200 in restaurants, so all work stops by trades people at about 1130.....

lunch serving goes on until 1400, but they do not serve main courses after about 1315, so if you arrive late you will be given a Gallic shrug and the simple word *"Non"*.

At 1400 they are supposed to return from work, but trades people working at your home need a sleep before starting again - so they sit in their van and doze until about 1500ish....

They generally work very late - sometimes even past 1630..... so that when they leave they can go shopping as the supermarkets are open until 1900.

Most French eat a main meal at lunchtime (the Spanish eat theirs in the evening, _so my ideal would be to live near the French/Spanish border; lunch in France, evening meal in Spain - sorted!_

Drinking and driving is a definite no-no - _alcohol related incidents are the main reason for admission to hospital in France,_ but a quarter litre of wine per person (red/white or rose) does not count as drinking.....

That is a brief introduction into the French workers normal daily routine........

If anyone would like a "simple" 30 question quiz about France, feel free to PM me - I did submit it as a quiz for MHF but that feature seems to have stopped.......

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

A3 Michelin for me too. Its the same printed map as the A4 Michelin but the larger page gives a better idea of where you (or the non-helpful signage) want.

Pretty routes edged in green too making choices easier.

ISBN-10: 2067192418 and cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

This is our first trip, and so far has been pretty painless. My schoolboy French has worked well and the French do appreciate my fumbling attempts to talk to them in their own lanquage.

Remember to let your CC company know you are travelling overseas, we told them about our CC but forgot the debit cards. 

LPG or GPL is not as available in the mid-country areas as we'd hoped, but we can run on petrol if we need to. We are LPG-fuelled so fairly important for both cars.

Cheapest we saw was 55.9c per litre in Luxembourg, dearest was 97c per litre down here in Alpes Maritime area.

Everyone we have dealt with has been great, even at Carrefour where we picked up an unpriced item and managed to get it sorted out fairly quickly at the till by a bit of sign language and writing down the price for the cashier.

Traffic is not as well mannered, especially on roundabouts, take care!

Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

No matter how much advance information you get, daily problems will arise. Some small some larger, just as they do at home. On the bottom line, people are the same everywhere, good, bad helpful and ignorant.
In the shops if they want you to buy something, they can be very understanding indeed.
Generally we have found the French as shy about speaking English as we are about speaking French, we neither want to look foolish.

Please travel in France with an open mind and accept whatever you encounter with an open heart and never a closed mind and you will find all of Europe to be a garden of Eden.

Alan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are off to France early September, go every year since we got the van, either to or from somewhere else, but this year we are heading to the south of France where we have spent time before.
We use gaslow so not problems as yet with gas, take the bikes and cycle, use aires and ACSI sites, do sometimes use toll roads, using a non charge for use abroad cc, works well for us.
I have found that people are very courteous at roundabouts, they may toot if you get in the wrong lane, but they do let you get to where you need to be unlike the uk. Or it might be they think 'stupid woman driver better let her get out of my way'  :lol: 
Just relax and enjoy the experience, hope you have a great time.

Sue


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely gold plated info above
We don't use the toll roads. The N roads by and large are excellent.
We enjoy driving through French towns gives you a much better feel of a country than rattling down a motorway.

As for the Vets
We advise ring and check they are open. (some close for national or local holidays. Ensure you visit the Vet at least 24 hrs before your return channel crossing.

As for the weather look on the weather forecast and drive to the sun
Then enjoy.
Aires are brilliant and far cheaper than camp sites.
Enjoy.


----------

